# 39 Weeks, 4 Days...No Sign of Labour



## Just Visiting

Hi everyone. I am due August 6th (this Wednesday) and been waiting for signs of labour. NOTHING. lol No loss of mucus plug, no contractions..aside from the odd Braxton Hicks which is nothing major, no backache, etc. The only thing I have noticed is that the baby sure moves around alot from 10 PM to 1 AM, the odd twinges in the pelvic area, and then settles down again. 

Am I the only person who is not experiencing signs of labour? I had a couple of friends said that it will probably come with no warning.


----------



## BeckyBoo

Alot of the time it does come with no warning hun. Also baby is obviously very happy where it is!!


----------



## Lauz_1601

sending you lots and lots of labour dust, hope its jsut round the corner for you xx


----------



## Charlotte-j

i aint had any signs either :(


----------



## Becky10

No signs for me yet either!

Could be a little early, but I thought I would start to feel different by now!

Hope it's soon for you!:hugs:


----------



## Ema

:hug: Sending lots of labour dust!! Hope baba makes an apperance soon for you :) XXX


----------



## leedsforever

dont worry about signs hun some women dont get any... my friend didnt!!! :):)


good luck :hugs:


----------



## Mangomoo

none for me either :-(


----------



## nikky0907

:dust: :dust:

Lots of labour dust for you! You nver know,the babies like to come with a bang! :hugs:


----------



## lorrilou

i had no signs with my first. Hope u aint got to long to wait.


----------



## Carolyn

no signs for me either...i'm sending you lots of labour vibes though :hugs:


----------



## max_bump

I havent got any signs like that either....driving me mad!!lol


----------



## Just Visiting

Thanks everyone for responding. It is most likely that labour will come with no sign, based on how I have been feeling. It is good to see that I am not the only one in the same situation. I just hope I am not one of the women who ends up 2 weeks overdue!!!:hissy:


----------



## Vickie

I didn't have any signs that I was going into labor prior to losing my mucus plug and my waters breaking. Ended up going into labor on my due date :D and gave birth the next day


----------



## TTaylor

(SIGH) I'm still here too, due this thursday. Not much for signs. I am destined to go to 42 weeks as I always have and then be induced. NO FAIR! I want to go into labour naturally like a normal person, especially after 3 previous live births, you'd think I'd get it right....LOL


----------

